
Erik Torenberg is starting a Silicon Valley fraternity - chaghalibaghali
http://idlewords.com/silicon_frat.txt
======
detaro
without further comment:
[https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/669624752311398400](https://twitter.com/aphyr/status/669624752311398400)

~~~
chaghalibaghali
Also
[https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/669698429488988161](https://twitter.com/patrickc/status/669698429488988161)

------
erikto
Hey everyone,

Sorry about this. When I used the term fraternity, I didn’t think of it as
male term (I was briefly in a co-ed frat in college w/ 70% women). Oops! I see
that this was a terrible slip up! Apologize for terrible word choice.

Basically I enjoy events and building communities (inclusive ones!), and I
wanted to throw more and create some sort of social club / support group.
Appreciate you bringing this up so I can change the messaging to be more
inclusive.

~~~
5F36B5F62640
You didn't actually say you were building a fraternity. You said "I'm building
a social club and support group for engineers/designers/product people, some
wearing a second hat of founder/investor."

You mentioned fraternity only in this way: "Imagine something like a mini-
fraternity (in only the good ways) with dinners, retreats, bonfires, product
jam sessions, meditation, improv, basketball, whatever people want to do
socially & professionally".

It should be clear you are not describing an attempt to make Silicon Valley
"Animal House," except to those who are going out of their way to find
problems. In my opinion you have nothing that needs apologizing for.

